# Browser Kopfleiste entfernen



## BettyNetty (15. August 2006)

Hallo,

hier noch eine zweite Frage.
Ich nutze den Internet Explorer.  Meine-PHP Anwendung ist im Browser standardmäßig festgelegt. nun möchte ich, dass beim Starten der Anwendung. Die kopfleiste des Browsers nicht mehr erscheint , also Adressleiste ......
Jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## Maik (15. August 2006)

Mit der Auszeichnungssprache HTML hast du keinen Einfluß auf das "Erscheinungsbild des Browserfensters" bzgl. der Adressleiste.

Mit Javascript und der window.open-Methode wäre dies jedoch möglich, dies bezieht sich aber dann auf sog. Popup-Fenster.


----------



## BettyNetty (15. August 2006)

ich möchte kein Javascript verwenden. Gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit ?


----------



## Maik (15. August 2006)

Du kannst die Anzeige der Adresszeile ja direkt im Browser deaktivieren: Ansicht -> Symbolleiste -> Adresszeile.


----------



## BettyNetty (15. August 2006)

Nun der Benutzer sollte auch alle anderen Funktionen der Koptleiste  nicht benutzen können.


----------



## Maik (15. August 2006)

Wie gesagt, mit der Auszeichnungssprache HTML hast du keinen Einfluß auf das Erscheinungsbild des Browsers, und auf den Browser eines anderen Benutzers (Rechners) schon zweimal nicht.


----------



## deepthroat (15. August 2006)

Hi.

Du könntest den Internet Explorer höchstens im Kiosk Modus starten, dann erscheint der Browser im Vollbild und es gibt keine Leiste.

Dazu mußt du nur die Option -k beim Start übergeben. Siehe http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=154780

Gruß


----------

